# Breeding Platys?



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

:fish: I really want my platys to breed again (the first time was an accident)
and i was wondering how you could tell the difference between a fat female or a pregnant one and how long it takes until a pregnant one haves the babies...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

For starters.... since she won't write an introduction :chair: I'll tell everyone that PsychoFish is my little sister. 


Alright then, little sister... your pregnant females will develop a large gravid spot. It is really easy to see with some colors of platies, difficult to see with others. It's always there. It just gets bigger as their belly expands with babies.










Do you see it? It's the darker area just above the anal fin. This is how it appears on the tiger platies that I am going to give you when you are here next time (one of them is preggers! Yay!). On my blue mickey mouse platies, it looks almost black.

Once she is closer to being ready to give birth, her belly will start to get a almost boxy shape. She may also have several other platies following her around constantly, because they know she's ready to burst with a free meal.  Don't be alarmed if you find her resting at the bottom of the tank, in a secluded area. She's ready to have her babies.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

He he, hello egoreise's little sister! 

Indeed a fat female will only be round, but a pregnant fish almost ready to drop will look more like a box than a balloon.


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

thank yous!


----------

